# See you all in the next life...



## Deleted member 1327 (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't know any of you, and most of you, like everyone else wouldn't care but I'm just saying this to explain why I'm leaving rather than just saying nothing.
Hope everyone on here who is a decent person that's struggling with life finds some kind of peace and ends up happy to some degree.
I genuinely feel for people who are struggling with self worth over appearance and self esteem so I wish everyone all the best.

Finally decided to shoot the 12 gauge at my temple. I can't live with the envy anymore. The craving for something I can never experience no matter how many times I've tried and also changed myself. It keeps coming back to get at me, from the outside looking in most people wouldn't understand, but what started as a small problem turned into an obsession for me. I don't have enough good in life left to outweigh the bad. And I'm tired of fighting this conflict inside my head. This envy and frustration coupled with being invisible or resented by them all is killing me. I can't go on growing older knowing I can never experience what I want.. 

Have a good one


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 30, 2019)

C u tomorrow.


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 30, 2019)

livestream it or LARP,faggot.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 30, 2019)

Spectator of life said:


> I don't know any of you, and most of you, like everyone else wouldn't care but I'm just saying this to explain why I'm leaving rather than just saying nothing.
> Hope everyone on here who is a decent person that's struggling with life finds some kind of peace and ends up happy to some degree.
> I genuinely feel for people who are struggling with self worth over appearance and self esteem so I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ...


*Didn’t read a single fucking word you just said you fucking faggot.*


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Mar 30, 2019)

?


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 30, 2019)

dogtown said:


> ?


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## SirHiss (Mar 30, 2019)

money maxx and get surgeries its never too late


----------



## fobos (Mar 30, 2019)

Don't do it faggot


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 30, 2019)

kills me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> livestream it or LARP,faggot.


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 30, 2019)

Spectator of life said:


> I don't know any of you, and most of you, like everyone else wouldn't care but I'm just saying this to explain why I'm leaving rather than just saying nothing.
> Hope everyone on here who is a decent person that's struggling with life finds some kind of peace and ends up happy to some degree.
> I genuinely feel for people who are struggling with self worth over appearance and self esteem so I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ...


*Thank you for your service*



_wish you the best tbh_


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Mar 30, 2019)

Last seen Today at 1:02 PM


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont do it bro


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

fake news


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 30, 2019)

gandy speed based 12gaugecel







































































go ER first


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 30, 2019)

see you on your next alt @AstroSky


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 30, 2019)

Spectator of life said:


> I don't know any of you, and most of you, like everyone else wouldn't care but I'm just saying this to explain why I'm leaving rather than just saying nothing.
> Hope everyone on here who is a decent person that's struggling with life finds some kind of peace and ends up happy to some degree.
> I genuinely feel for people who are struggling with self worth over appearance and self esteem so I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ...


Women are just holes bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

go Er


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> go Er


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 30, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > go Er


----------



## nestivv (Mar 30, 2019)

if you commit suicide alone, it will not be profitable
go ER


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 30, 2019)

I dont think you will do it, but we will see


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

nestivv said:


> go ER


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 35467










dotacel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>


Bro why did u make an attachment for this? u could have dragged and dropped his users profile picture


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Bro why did u make an attachment for this? u could have dragged and dropped his users profile picture


I’m on my phone right now bro 

too lazy to get out of bed tbh


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>







bro the coloring's off


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 30, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> bro the coloring's off


recolors me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> recolors me


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> View attachment 35471


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 30, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> View attachment 35471


always found it rude how she just stares at the blonde girl tbh

mirin the hair


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


>


> r/prequelmemes


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > r/prequelmemes
> 
> View attachment 35473


t. norwood cuck


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> t. norwood cuck


t. projecting cuck


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > r/prequelmemes
> 
> View attachment 35473


I was just about to post that tbh..

you’re always fastER than me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

hairs me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> ER


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 31, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 31, 2019)

I think he roped.

R.I.P.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 31, 2019)

This comment section is what I want on my funeral.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 31, 2019)

Did he go emergency room?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 31, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Did he go emergency room?


Probably got tired of the larp.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 1, 2019)

i think he did it guys

Last seen Saturday at 9:02 AM


press f to pay respects


----------



## Jaded (Apr 1, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2019)

Is he dead?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> dead


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Is he dead?


Hard to tell..

I think a response would clear things up a bit.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 1, 2019)

Last seen Saturday 

I think he died 

RIP


----------



## fobos (Apr 1, 2019)

Imagine looking like that and killing yourself


----------



## androidcel (Apr 1, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> er


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2019)

fobos said:


> Imagine looking like that and killing yourself


> imagine (_shitty sarcastic remark_)


----------



## fobos (Apr 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > imagine (_shitty sarcastic remark_)



Imagine having hairline Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2019)

fobos said:


> Imagine having hairline Ritalincel


JoinedJan


----------



## fobos (Apr 1, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> JoinedJan


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2019)

fobos said:


>


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2019)

sips me


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 2, 2019)

rip


----------



## Krezo (Apr 2, 2019)

Hope you're having fun slaying foids in incelhalla, brother. One day I will join you. RIP.


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 2, 2019)

Mashallah. Orkod fe salam, incel


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Hard to tell..
> 
> I think a response would clear things up a bit.


Godel completeness theorem br0


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Apr 2, 2019)

RIP MAH BOI ;(((


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 18, 2019)

= Bro


----------



## Ethnicsmatter (Apr 18, 2019)

Rip


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 18, 2019)

It's a bad day for rain...


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 18, 2019)

Didnt understand. So you incel or what?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 18, 2019)

weissbier said:


> do it bro


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 18, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 18, 2019)

Spectator of life said:


> Finally decided to shoot the 12 gauge at my temple. I can't live with the envy anymore. The craving for something I can never experience no matter how many times I've tried and also changed myself
> Have a good one



It's over.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 13, 2019)

Last seen Mar 30, 2019


----------



## Demir (May 13, 2019)




----------



## FrothySolutions (May 13, 2019)

Fuck. FUCK I just wish he could've kept fighting. I'm pissed. Fuck this thread and fuck anyone who enables this kind of thinking.


----------



## Fat cunt (May 13, 2019)

FrothySolutions said:


> Fuck. FUCK I just wish he could've kept fighting. I'm pissed. Fuck this thread and fuck anyone who enables this kind of thinking.


yea its kind of sad to see people encouraging this shit. jfl if youre ugly just escortmaxx or just get you a wife in africa or something very very sad. oh well rip


----------



## Bluepill (May 13, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> yea its kind of sad to see people encouraging this shit. jfl if youre ugly just escortmaxx or just get you a wife in africa or something very very sad. oh well rip


it's not over until it is


----------



## Alexanderr (May 13, 2019)

the n*gga really roped, damn


----------



## mr contemptuous (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

Sad shit, man.


----------



## crosshold (Aug 11, 2019)

damn yall were assholes

RIP


----------



## Jaded (Aug 11, 2019)

crosshold said:


> damn yall were assholes
> 
> RIP


He isn’t dead he’s still active on Facebook.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2019)

Suis me.


----------



## crosshold (Aug 11, 2019)

Jaded said:


> He isn’t dead he’s still active on Facebook.


how do u know


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 11, 2019)

not a word


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Sad shit, man.


sad shit mans me


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2019)

based spectator of life


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> based spectator of life


spectates me


----------



## Jaded (Aug 11, 2019)

crosshold said:


> how do u know


Because I’ve seen his Facebook.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Jaded said:


> He isn’t dead he’s still active on Facebook.


fuck


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 11, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Because I’ve seen his Facebook.


Tell him that a random subhuman on the internet called him a faggot and a cuck


----------



## her (Aug 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


simply delicious


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Sad shit, man.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jan 14, 2020)

roped


----------

